

Close the libraries and buy everyone an eReader - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/02/burn-the-libraries/

======
corporalagumbo
Ew. What a nasty, mean little article. He's been drinking too much techno-pop
koolaid.

"Every person - not just children - get access to infinite knowledge."

But what about the history of their community's books? The picture books
thumbed through by children? Sure, perhaps we'd be better off if everyone read
The Casual Vacancy on e-Readers (and many libraries are moving towards systems
where demand for popular paperbacks is satisfied by digital) but getting rid
of every book? EVERY book?

The value of a book isn't just in the combination of letters. Books are much
richer than their raw genotype. There is the feel of the pages, the textures,
the heft, the binding, the hundred little details and sense-impressions, from
smell, sight, texture, sound, of reading a book - often unique from book to
book. To ignore all of these displays is simply ignorant nothing more. This
guy just somehow grew up with a completely fucked relationship to books.

